# First time pocket hole questions



## Goldenstatebluesp (Jan 7, 2021)

Nooby question. Bought a pocket hole jig recently (kreg)- facing a lot of resistance when am drilling the screw into the pocket hole, and getting lots of smoke when going through the piece I’m looking to connect into. Any ideas what could be the issue (bad drill, dumb mistake on my part?)


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Don’t quite understand the question. The drill bit should not exit the piece you are drilling into and you don’t actually drill through to the piece you connect into.


----------



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

I’ve use Kreg pocket jigs for years and the supplied drill bits always seemed very sharp and effective. Drilling the angled hole with a large bit requires power. I only use a freshly charged battery and if my project calls for lots of holes I revert to a corded drill. I also make sure the shavings are cleared from the jig by using an “in and out” motion drilling the hole in steps. If you are not clearing the jig of shavings a few times during the cut, you may be over heating the bit. Finally, (and not to be condescending) are you drilling in the right direction?

What type of wood? I have never used pocket hole on very hard woods. I have had great success on oak, pine and plywood.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I only used pocket screws once for large radiator covers. With all the slats I knew I would need help gluing them up with butt joints before it started to set and then dealing with squeegee out, I ruled out half laps once the frame was square. Out of the box drill bit didn't do a clean hole on test pieces (pine) but I when ahead with it. Overall it worked out well for this project, would it be my go to tool? No, I prefer more traditional joints, just my opinion.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Goldenstatebluesp said:


> Nooby question. Bought a pocket hole jig recently (kreg)- facing a lot of resistance when am drilling the screw into the pocket hole, and getting lots of smoke when going through the piece I’m looking to connect into. Any ideas what could be the issue (bad drill, dumb mistake on my part?)


Which screws are you using?(picture would be great).

And what wood are you using?


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

I also use a Kreg pocket hole jig. I did many hard maple face frames without any issues. As mentioned above, keep clearing the shavings as you drill the pocket holes. Also, make sure the jig and drill bit are both set for the thickness of the material.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

recheck your set up, to make sure you have drilled correctly ( i think mostly a board thickness setting). 

the drill should not exit the board you drilled. 

it takes a little fiddling to get the point of the screw down into the point of the hole which you drilled. if you don't get the point where it needs to start i think you would experience what you ar experiencing. and the screws should be self-tapping.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I use Robertson head screws with washers. Never a problem.
johnep


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

If the bots are new it should only take pressure to drill the hoke. As mentioned back and forth clears the hole.

I never found kregs pocket hole setups that great but they should work....


----------



## Iron & Branch (Dec 14, 2020)

Can't for the life of me think of any reason there would be smoke while driving a Kreg screw into a pocket hole. Those screws are self-tapping. Where there's smoke, there's friction, so:

A) You've bottomed out the screw head, stripped the hole, and are just spinning the screw in the hole.

or...

B) Your trying to drive the screw with your drill in reverse.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Without a picture or response it's dead in the water.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Iron & Branch said:


> Can't for the life of me think of any reason there would be smoke while driving a Kreg screw into a pocket hole. Those screws are self-tapping. Where there's smoke, there's friction, so:
> 
> A) You've bottomed out the screw head, stripped the hole, and are just spinning the screw in the hole.
> 
> ...


After reading your post I just read the original post again and realized my reply further above was focused on drilling the pocket hole instead of driving the screw into it.

OP - In addition to verifying the correct setup for the wood thickness, the proper screw length and thread type needs to be used, coarse thread for soft wood and fine thread for hardwood. I could see where over-driving a fine thread screw into softwood could strip the hole and smoke. Make sure you are using the correct screw type and only snug it tight.


----------

